# Jethro Tull Canadian dates



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

September:

24 Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 
25 Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 
27 Victoria, BC Royal Theatre 
28 Richmond, BC River Rock Casino Resort 
29 Coquitlam, BC


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Cool... 

But that's the wrong side of the country for me!

LOL


----------

